# Sheepies??



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Do sheeps come out at night?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was wondering the same I will try soon

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yes they actually hit good at night at 3 mile.


----------

